# 2 Words



## Little_Lisa (Jan 6, 2006)

Make a sentence using the given 2 words and then leave 2 words for the next person.

Chicken

Moon


----------



## livlegacy629 (Jan 6, 2006)

the chicken jumped over the moon

hat

meal


----------



## chickylittle (Jan 6, 2006)

Chicken Little lies with Mora under the moon.

Search

Plate


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 6, 2006)

I like to wear nothing more than my balloon hat and a smile while eating a McDonald's happy meal.

I :icon_love that sentence!! I should make that my new signature.

Still up for grabs...

*Search*

Plate


----------



## livlegacy629 (Jan 6, 2006)

i searched the plate for food

dime

christmas


----------



## terrigurl2004 (Jan 6, 2006)

I couldn't call you at christmas, I didn't have a dime!

frolic

pizza


----------



## livlegacy629 (Jan 6, 2006)

i wanted to frolic over to the pizza, but my legs were tied!

oops sorry! look below, terrigurl posted some


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 6, 2006)

Give us a couple of words!


----------



## terrigurl2004 (Jan 6, 2006)

How about

Love

Lisa :icon_chee


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 6, 2006)

My name is Lisa and I love MUT!

Terri

Hot


----------



## livlegacy629 (Jan 6, 2006)

my dog terri is sooo hot!

oops i did it again! lol sorry i dont know whats wrong with me today!

purse

head


----------



## terrigurl2004 (Jan 6, 2006)

Woof! How bout some word?


----------



## chickylittle (Jan 7, 2006)

My head hurts when I can't find anything in my purse.

Laugh

pickle


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 7, 2006)

Don't make me laugh while I eat this pickle.

Pink

Shimmer


----------



## cottoncandy (Jan 7, 2006)

i bought a pink eyeshadow with shimmer.

frog pole


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 7, 2006)

There is a frog by the pole.

lips

gun


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 7, 2006)

A father to his daughter's boyfriend:

Keep your hands and *lips* to yourself or else i'll introduce you to my *gun*.

Kumquat

Hot


----------



## bluebird26 (Jan 7, 2006)

I don't know what kumquat means, Coult it be something hot?

can

computer


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 7, 2006)

Hehehe! It's a fruit. :icon_wink

I spilled a *can* of paint on my *computer*.

*Bird*

*Nuggets*


----------



## livlegacy629 (Jan 7, 2006)

I fed my bird, freddy, some nuggets

cat

red


----------



## bluebird26 (Jan 7, 2006)

Is it true that a cat sees everything in red?

vegetarian

pork


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 7, 2006)

I used to be a *vegetarian* until I started eating so much *pork*.

Booger

Sausage


----------



## livlegacy629 (Jan 7, 2006)

ewww! theres a bogger in my Sausage

toy water


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 7, 2006)

Is that sex *toy water* proof?

*Oily*

*Toe*


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 8, 2006)

The girl with oily hair stepped on my toe.

Gremlin

Apple


----------



## chickylittle (Jan 8, 2006)

I used to dream of gremlins eating my apple.

frog

splat


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 9, 2006)

I accidentally ran over a big *frog* and it made a nasty *splat* sound.

*Cookies*

*Farted*


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 9, 2006)

I farted after eating too many cookies.

computer

monkey


----------



## chickylittle (Jan 9, 2006)

My monkey is so smart he can use my computer.

fat

rusty


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 10, 2006)

Don't step on that fat rusty nail.

pink

man


----------



## looooch (Jan 11, 2006)

The man's face turned pink after a few shots of vodka

nose

toilet


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 11, 2006)

I have been known to crank out some of the smelliest caca in the *toilet,* vile enough to singe the hairs right out of my *nose*.

*Nuts*

*Outside*


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 11, 2006)

Am I nuts but is that Richard Gere outside?

long

zipper


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 12, 2006)

Can I undo your zipper so I can see how long it is?

face

work


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 12, 2006)

Can I wear this mu on my face to work?

suit

sexy


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 12, 2006)

Damn, you look sexy in that blue suit!

snake

strawberry


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 12, 2006)

A snake crawled over my foot when I was picking a strawberry.

cologne

man


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 12, 2006)

The cologne that man is wearing makes me want to jump him!!!

witch

canary


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 12, 2006)

The witch uses canary feathers in her potion.

Pink

feathers


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 12, 2006)

That beautiful flamingo is covered in pink feathers.

moon

dog


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 12, 2006)

The dog howled at the full moon.

bottle

fish


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 12, 2006)

I sipped on my bottle of Water while I watched the fish swim in their tank.

cancun

skate


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 12, 2006)

Do they skate in Cancun?

Chocolate

Pearl


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 12, 2006)

I cracked open my chocolate egg and found a small white pearl.

building

ocean


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 12, 2006)

I hate seeing them building by the ocean.

sky

red


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 12, 2006)

The storm was so bad that the sky turned red.

boyfriend

shoes


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 12, 2006)

I bought my boyfriend new shoes.

book

bath


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 12, 2006)

I was so mad because the book I was reading fell into my soapy bath!

princess

snot


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 12, 2006)

What's up with miss princess, she acts like a snot.

bubble

grow


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 13, 2006)

Blowing a bubble isn't that fun the more you grow up.

Valentine's

toe


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 13, 2006)

I will wear my red toe socks for valentine's day. :icon_wink

green

sky


----------



## looooch (Jan 14, 2006)

I flung my green boogers up toward the sky

mirror

tongue


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 14, 2006)

I licked the mirror with my tongue.

pie

phone


----------



## looooch (Jan 14, 2006)

I shoved a big piece of pie in my mouth just as the phone rang

tooth

butterfly


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 14, 2006)

That huge butterfly pulled my tooth out.

demon

flower


----------



## looooch (Jan 14, 2006)

That little kid looks like a demon as he's stomping on those pretty flowers.

trampoline

rat


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 14, 2006)

The rat was so fat, that he ate an entire trampoline.

headache

cheese


----------



## looooch (Jan 14, 2006)

Cheese always makes my headaches go away

chain

store


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 14, 2006)

I went to the store to buy a chain for my monkey.

dog

happy


----------



## chickylittle (Jan 14, 2006)

I am as happy as my dog right now!

smelly

envelope


----------



## looooch (Jan 14, 2006)

After i licked the envelope, it became really smelly


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 14, 2006)

pants

cow


----------



## looooch (Jan 14, 2006)

I looked like a big cow in those gigantic polka dotted pants.

garbage

children


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 14, 2006)

Those weird children keep jumping in the garbage cans.

snow

hammer


----------



## looooch (Jan 14, 2006)

when i am bored, i always love to smash snow with a hammer

blood

golfing


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 16, 2006)

My period started while I was golfing and there was blood everywhere.

honey

drugs


----------



## chickylittle (Jan 16, 2006)

My honey said that he used to do drugs.

pantyhose

lawyer


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 16, 2006)

Some guy ripped my expensive pantyhose, so I hired a lawyer and sued him.

goat

university


----------



## looooch (Jan 16, 2006)

My ideal university would be a campus full of goats.

yawn

dirt


----------



## SqueeKee (Jan 16, 2006)

I told my husband not to yawn, but he did, so I threw dirt in his mouth. :icon_lol:

bottle

lumberjack


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 16, 2006)

The creepy lumberjack was staring at me, so I threw a bottle of water at him.

lipstick

vampire


----------



## looooch (Jan 16, 2006)

The unintelligent vampire mistook my red lipstick for blood.

baboon

burrito


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 16, 2006)

The lady, who was eating a burrito looked like a baboon.

purse

glue


----------



## looooch (Jan 16, 2006)

That lady is so stingy it's like she has her purse glued shut

cotton balls

needles


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 16, 2006)

I used cotton balls to clean my used needles.

thong

truck


----------



## looooch (Jan 16, 2006)

When i went to the auto shop, i asked for a thong for my truck instead of a bra

coffee

storm


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 16, 2006)

I was drinking coffee outside when a snow storm started.

investment

tampon


----------



## looooch (Jan 16, 2006)

When my broker made a bad decision with my investment, i shoved a bunch of tampons in his mouth

hammer

pig


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 16, 2006)

My pig attacked me, so I hit him with a hammer.

rose

paper clip


----------



## looooch (Jan 16, 2006)

I ran out of paper clips, so i used a rose thorn to hold them together

cheerleaders

annoying


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 16, 2006)

The cheerleaders kept singing an annoying song.

jacket

marker


----------



## looooch (Jan 16, 2006)

The jacket i had on said something stupid, so i used a marker to change the words

turtle

jump rope


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 16, 2006)

I was playing jump rope with my friends, but then I fell because I accidently stepped on a turtle.

snail

beard


----------



## looooch (Jan 16, 2006)

I never though that i'd see a snail with a beard until i created one

dork

nerd


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 16, 2006)

The dork's girlfriend was cheating on him with the nerd.

finger

zoo


----------



## looooch (Jan 16, 2006)

The trainers at the zoo always tell you not to put your finger in the cages, but i do anyways

rollercoaster

beer


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 16, 2006)

I threw up because I drank too much beer before getting on the rollarcoaster.

tire

zombie


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 17, 2006)

I ran over a zombie with my car tire.

Sleepy

Blow


----------



## katisha (Jan 17, 2006)

I was too sleepy to notice that the wind started to blow, and that my hair leaned to one side like the tower of Pisa.

Ice

Tranquilizer


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 17, 2006)

I fell asleep after taking too much tranquilizer, so my friend poured ice cold water down my pants to wake me up.

print

snot


----------



## SqueeKee (Jan 18, 2006)

Some snot-faced kids printed pictures of his babysitter having sex with her boyfriend.

Noodle

Phone


----------



## katisha (Jan 18, 2006)

I was on the phone, while eating noodle soup, when my friend said the funniest thing and I snorted the soup and all the noodles went all over the phone. Yum yum.

Feral

Neanderthal


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 26, 2006)

I have no clue what the heck Feral and Neanderthal are.

Camping

pinup


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 26, 2006)

I lost all of my pinups while I was camping.

frozen

zebra


----------



## MacForMe (Jan 26, 2006)

What would i do with a frozen zebra?

exanimate

Lollygagging


----------



## dragueur (Jan 29, 2006)

i want to exanimate the cockroaches that kepts on lollygaging around our attic.

printer

gate


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 29, 2006)

My printer broke when I tried to print a picture of a gate.

rabbit

gloss


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 8, 2006)

Silly rabbit, gloss is for chicks!

Hump

Yogurt


----------



## Summer (Feb 8, 2006)

in the out takes of the song "my humps", yogurt was thrown at the background singers.

fish and building


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 8, 2006)

I can smell fish coming out of that nasty girl's apartment building.

Grunting

Splash


----------



## Summer (Feb 8, 2006)

A splash of water fell from the waterfall, and landed on the grunting bears head.

planets

food


----------



## litlbitprincess (Feb 8, 2006)

We went out for food before watch the planets through the telescope.

Chocolate

bubbles


----------



## dragueur (Feb 8, 2006)

while drinking my fave chocolate drink, i blow the straw to make some tiny bubbles.

fax

tape


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 8, 2006)

I was trying to send a fax, but the paper ripped, so I used some tape to fix it.

flag

spider


----------



## dragueur (Feb 10, 2006)

There's a big spider on the flag pole

paper

spoon


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 10, 2006)

I was eating some ice cream and someone threw a paper that landed in my spoon.

happy

milk


----------



## dragueur (Feb 11, 2006)

my baby is happy everytime i feed him milk.

moron

good


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 11, 2006)

The moron didn't get good grades at school.

cheese

computer


----------



## dragueur (Feb 11, 2006)

i'm eating cheese sticks while on the computer.

plug

nose


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 11, 2006)

My nose was bleeding so I put a plug in it.

dog

toothpick


----------



## dragueur (Feb 11, 2006)

the dog ate the toothpick i throw away

bleed

play


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 11, 2006)

I couldn't play sports because my leg started to bleed.

lipstick

candle


----------



## dragueur (Feb 11, 2006)

you need a candle to melt the lipstick

fever

mouse


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 11, 2006)

My mouse died from a fever.

wine

tree


----------



## dragueur (Feb 11, 2006)

what's the name of the wine with trees on the label?

kitchen

coffee


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 11, 2006)

I was drinking coffee in the kitchen.

eyes

music


----------



## dragueur (Feb 11, 2006)

i close my eyes when i listen to music.

card

tea


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 11, 2006)

I spilled tea on my birthday card.

fish

elephant


----------



## dragueur (Feb 12, 2006)

the elephant ate the fish i gave.

prepaid

song


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 12, 2006)

I prepaid the radio station to play my favorite song all day.

smile

oil


----------



## dragueur (Feb 13, 2006)

the oil on my nose comes out when i smile.

car

tree


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 13, 2006)

I was driving too fast and crashed my car into a tree.

doctor

salad


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 13, 2006)

My doctor advised me to stop "tossing the salad" because it keeps making me sick.

Squeeze

Twinkies


----------



## Ley (Feb 17, 2006)

To squeeze twinkies in your mouth is to get high high high


----------



## piinnkkk (Feb 18, 2006)

You didn't leave two words!! You were too busy with the twinkies! :icon_lol:


----------



## livlegacy629 (Feb 18, 2006)

LMAO! I will post the two words for her...

duck

red


----------



## piinnkkk (Feb 18, 2006)

For Valentines' Day, I got red roses and a chocolate duck.

caution

men


----------



## Ley (Feb 18, 2006)

No more twinkies for me!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

men act with caution when their wives mention "shopping for makeup"

elegant

cellphone


----------



## dragueur (Feb 18, 2006)

it's fashionably elegant to have the latest cellphone technology on hand.

late

care


----------



## Ley (Feb 18, 2006)

To be 3 hours *late *is not to *care *enough about the person waiting

lovers

elephant


----------



## dragueur (Feb 18, 2006)

the 2 lovers were kissing in front of an elephant statue

pencil

tongue


----------



## Ley (Feb 18, 2006)

Her tongue was as sharp as a pencil :icon_wink

silence

curtains


----------



## livlegacy629 (Feb 18, 2006)

there was silence when i looked out of the curtains.

dog

pick


----------



## Ley (Feb 18, 2006)

The dog saw me pick up a coin

red

seesaw


----------



## livlegacy629 (Feb 18, 2006)

I picked up a red seesaw from the floor.

jet

toy


----------



## Ley (Feb 18, 2006)

the kid fell over his toy jet

yawn

cheeks


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 18, 2006)

My cheeks turn red when I yawn.

teacher

banana


----------



## livlegacy629 (Feb 18, 2006)

I gave the green banana to my teacher, Mr. Fred.

fat

turn


----------



## Ley (Feb 18, 2006)

A big fat slice of cake makes my tummy turn around

Hello

Kitty


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 18, 2006)

I said hello to the cute kitty.

puppy

orange


----------



## Ley (Feb 18, 2006)

I threw the orange and my dog ran after it

bicycle

tissue


----------



## livlegacy629 (Feb 18, 2006)

I wiped my bicycle with a tissue

green

hat


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 18, 2006)

I bought a new hat to match my green shirt.

eyeliner

coffin


----------



## Ley (Feb 18, 2006)

They put her favourite eyeliner on before laying her in the coffin

keyboard

fluffy


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 18, 2006)

A fluffy kitten is sitting on my keyboard.

smile

tuna


----------



## Ley (Feb 18, 2006)

When I think of tuna I smile

Life

Petals


----------



## livlegacy629 (Feb 18, 2006)

I threw the petals of life out of the window.

tomorrow

cat


----------



## Ley (Feb 18, 2006)

Tomorrow I will dress my cat in pink

Scarecrow

Fur


----------



## livlegacy629 (Feb 19, 2006)

The scarry scarecrow was full of fur.

jar

up


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 19, 2006)

I put the jar up on the shelf.

fork

smell


----------



## Ley (Feb 19, 2006)

I sensed the smell of smoked kipper as I cut into it with my fork


----------



## dragueur (Feb 19, 2006)

you forgot to leave 2 works, lol ...anyway, here it goes:

sick

cool


----------



## livlegacy629 (Feb 19, 2006)

I get sick when you act cool

green

bat


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 19, 2006)

I hit the green ball with my baseball bat.

chicken

cake


----------



## livlegacy629 (Feb 19, 2006)

A chicken ate my cake!

oat

fur


----------



## dragueur (Feb 20, 2006)

the witness take an oat not to use clothes that is made with fur

jingle

camera


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 20, 2006)

I broke my camera after I tried to jingle it.

paper

taco


----------



## dragueur (Feb 21, 2006)

The taco was wrapped in a paper when i ordered 1.

prepaid

sing


----------



## Ley (Feb 24, 2006)

I prepaid the clown to sing Happy Birthday

blanket

sharp


----------



## dragueur (Feb 24, 2006)

i kept my sharp blade under the blanket.

sing

rob


----------



## Ley (Feb 24, 2006)

He wanted to rob the house once she started to sing in the shower

lollipop

underground


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 24, 2006)

I lost my lollipop when I went underground.

chip

slayer


----------



## Ley (Feb 27, 2006)

The vampire slayer had a chip on her shoulder

deer

exfoliated


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 27, 2006)

I exfoliated my face with deer urine.

punk

pork


----------



## Ley (Feb 28, 2006)

The punk rocker protested against eating pork

teabag

screen


----------



## goddess13 (Feb 28, 2006)

While looking at the screen, the queen put the tea bag in the bin.

Printer

Cable


----------



## Ley (Feb 28, 2006)

I tripped over the printer cable as I scrambled to the door

mirror

smudge


----------



## dragueur (Feb 28, 2006)

I look at the mirror while I smudge my eyeliner.

fool

kisses


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 28, 2006)

The fool keeps trying to give kisses to a girl who hates him.

slip

tan


----------



## katisha (Feb 28, 2006)

I wanted to apply fake tan to my under-arms but was too scared I'd slip.

snake

saliva


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 28, 2006)

The snake bit me because I spit my saliva at it.

mascara

chihuahua


----------



## goddess13 (Feb 28, 2006)

Never put mascara on your chihuahua!

Pencil

Leaf


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 1, 2006)

I couldn't find a piece of paper, so I wrote on a leaf with my pencil instead.

purple

horse


----------



## katisha (Mar 1, 2006)

I want to look like a purple horse, so that I can stand out in a crowd of green hobbits.

Centimetre

Genital


----------



## dragueur (Mar 2, 2006)

I cannot think of any sentence using centimetre and genital  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

vague

shadow


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 2, 2006)

When I looked out the window, I saw a vague shadow.

jump

muffin


----------



## bluebird26 (Mar 3, 2006)

Every time I eat a muffin I jump with a rope to lose weight, lol

Ugly

Chicken


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 3, 2006)

I didn't want to eat the chicken soup that the ugly cook made.

smile

thorn


----------



## goddess13 (Mar 3, 2006)

When I stepped on the thorn, I did't smile, I yelled.

Pink

Dirt


----------



## beaugael (Mar 3, 2006)

my face went all pink after stubbling on dirt.

nose

sex


----------



## dragueur (Mar 3, 2006)

She kiss his nose after they had sex

camera

echo


----------



## beaugael (Mar 3, 2006)

too bad a camera cant capture echo sounds

slit

mud


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 4, 2006)

I got a slit in my skirt after I fell in the mud.

sing

donkey


----------



## goddess13 (Mar 4, 2006)

The donkey that is on our farm, cannot sing.

Button

Tile


----------



## SqueeKee (Mar 4, 2006)

The tile in my kitchen has a button pattern.

Loose

Curtain


----------



## dragueur (Mar 5, 2006)

The curtain hanging at the window is already loose.

sick

ketchup


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 5, 2006)

I felt sick after I ate the ketchup.

star

egg


----------



## goddess13 (Mar 5, 2006)

I painted a pink star on my egg.

Red

Hill


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 5, 2006)

I found a red stone on the hill.

kitten

joke


----------



## goddess13 (Mar 5, 2006)

I tried to tell my kitten a joke, but she didn't respond.

Mouse

DVD


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 5, 2006)

A mouse chewed up my favorite DVD.

music

onion


----------



## goddess13 (Mar 5, 2006)

My uncle wrote a song about how music can help onions grow.

Carrot

Bricks


----------



## SqueeKee (Mar 5, 2006)

This bag of carrots feels like a ton of bricks


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jun 15, 2006)

*BUMP*

Forgot

Head


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 21, 2006)

You forgot to put your head on this morning *lmao*

Stick

Coffee


----------



## zombies8myheart (Jun 21, 2006)

The lady at Starbucks got my order wrong... so I told her to stick the coffee up her butt

Zombie

Chocolate


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 21, 2006)

When eating chocolate, I enter a zombie state.

Nightmare

Sexy


----------



## KimC2005 (Jun 21, 2006)

That nightmare last night was not sexy!

radio

tractor


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jun 21, 2006)

"She Thinks My Tractor's Sexy" has got to be one of the most redneck songs i've ever heard on the radio!

Seagulls

Powder


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 22, 2006)

The seagulls' dried crap left a fine powder on my car.

Dirty

Grass


----------



## goddess13 (Jun 22, 2006)

My dog decided it would be fun to roll around in the dirty grass.

Itchy

Leather


----------



## zombies8myheart (Jun 22, 2006)

The leather made my skin itchy because I'm allergic to dead animals...

Twinkle

Skunk


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 23, 2006)

I'm going to buy a lavender skunk and name it Twinkle!


----------



## -Liz- (Jul 13, 2006)

you have to leave two words aquilah i wanna play too pleaseeee


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 14, 2006)

Whoops! Sorry sweetie pie!

Tickle

Gross


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 14, 2006)

i hate when gross guys try to tickle me

bear

pasta


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 15, 2006)

My daughter's favorite teddy bear seems to like pasta.

Foot, nose


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 17, 2006)

i seem to have accidentally put my foot in my nose and i can't get it out

pear rice


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 17, 2006)

Have you ever tried mixing a pear in your rice?

Coca-Cola... Grease


----------



## echanting (Jul 24, 2006)

Watch Grease and and enjoy your Coca Cola.

car

best


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 24, 2006)

Which car do you like best?

Feet - Nose


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 24, 2006)

My nose can detect the stench of stinky feet from a mile away.

hour, skateboard


----------



## echanting (Jul 25, 2006)

I bought a new skateboard an hour ago.

cotton, mirror


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 26, 2006)

My cousin said it's good luck to wipe your mirror with cotton balls.

ice, calculus


----------



## echanting (Jul 27, 2006)

The ice index measures the course

effectiveness by tracking students behavior in the target course,

calculus.

fraction, glow


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 1, 2006)

Milani gives me the same glow as Chanel at a fraction of the price.

Blink... Coffee


----------



## mylaiva (Aug 3, 2006)

Whenever I drink coffee I blink like crazy!

Power

Drama


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 16, 2006)

Moderators have the power to stop the drama! (YAY!)

paper

twist


----------



## ForeverPink (Oct 11, 2006)

my dog had red paws after eating her chew

carpet

gonzilla


----------



## pla4u (Oct 11, 2006)

Gonzilla made nasty muddy tracks all across my new carpet!

Slice

Battery


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 12, 2006)

Would you like me to cut you a nice slice of pie with my new battery operated pie cutter?

Slippery

Meat


----------



## jdepp_84 (Oct 12, 2006)

THe meat was so slippery it fell to the floor.

Um..starbucks and makeup


----------



## pla4u (Oct 12, 2006)

I put on my sexiest makup and went out to starbucks.

Cucumber ballon


----------

